# my time keeps changing



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all

My win8 timing keeps changing to the wrong time, what is wrong? i have never encountered this problem before. I tried setting the time many times over, sync with internet time or not, but it keeps going wrong.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Normally that would be a sign of a flat bios battery, which is unusual on a new PC, is it new or did you upgrade to windows 8

how far out does it get 
does it reset completely


----------



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

it's not exactly new, about 1.5 years old. the timing just jumps backwards, i can't tell how much every time... seems pretty random


----------



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

crapandjunk said:


> Hi all
> 
> My win8 timing keeps changing to the wrong time, what is wrong? i have never encountered this problem before. I tried setting the time many times over, sync with internet time or not, but it keeps going wrong.


Disable the internet time sync and enter the time manually. Sync may be causing the problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does it change at random times or at the same interval every time?

eg. When this happened to my computer a couple of years ago, the clock was changing every 8 hours, exactly on the hour.

Have you tried replacing the CMOS battery yet?


----------



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I didn't notice how often it changes, but I just changed the CMOS battery today and the problem still persist, so I doubt it's the battery anymore


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Control Panel>General. Make sure your time zone is correct.


----------



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

if it helps provide any clue to you guys, i noticed that my time after i boot up the computer is the time i had previously shut down the computer before!

for example, i turned off the computer yesterday at 1am, but after i turn it on today at 8pm, the time stays at 1am


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try flashing the BIOS, but it sounds like a problem with the motherboard (real time clock not updating when powered off).


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Curious - what time does the Bios itself display if you enter Bios Setup on power on?


----------



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

i was curious about the same thing, so i checked. apparently it's also wrong, thus i think it's the root of the problem and not windows (not sure if it's right to deduce that way)

I've just flashed my bios to a slightly old version (i recently flashed it to latest version) so i'll monitor again from here 

hopefully i will have good news and close this thread


----------



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

nope, not working, it just set itself back by half hour again.
it seems to be half hour at a time... this is driving me nuts


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

For its initial check for the time, Windows will start with the time reported from your computer's Bios (though it can later synchronize with an Internet server).

You mentioned having replaced the Bios battery earlier. It's possible that the contacts aren't making the best connection with the battery - a loose metal part or connecting wire. Or that you might have had a dud battery. Since the batteries only cost a dollar or so, the easiest might be to try another new battery.

I don't think Windows is causing the problem.

You could also check at the support site for you PC or motherboard manufacturer - and see if any issues are listed for the onboard clock. Most manufacturer's have forums you can search by model #.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## crapandjunk (Jan 17, 2013)

koala said:


> You could try flashing the BIOS, but it sounds like a problem with the motherboard (real time clock not updating when powered off).


koala seems right (sounds very logical to me)
well now i know flashing the bios certainly did not help, could really be a hardware component error on the mobo


----------

